# Crayola Chalk on a horse?



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello, I have some Crayola Chalk and was wondering I can put/use it on my horse. Thanks !


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I do it all the time to teach horse body parts  you can either just brush or wash it off after, although I wouldn't suggest putting it on a grey horse, it can stain a little bit for a day or so


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you! She's a gray :lol:, so any colors you recommend?


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Hahahaa all of them! If you chalk her, no matter what color, there _might_ be a little staining but it really won't last more than two days tops


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you !


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

You're welcome! Be sure to post pics of your masterpiece


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Aerie, how do you put it on? Dry or do you wet the chalk? I was thinking of doing this to my mare for a parade this summer.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Finger paint can work too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Minimom, I'd put it on wet if you want it to last through a parade


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I also say wet, then it will set pretty solid and you get more pigment out of the chalk (The same thing works for makeup if you want a more intense color )


----------

